# No friends in school



## evin (Jan 25, 2015)

It's only the second week of school and I honestly feel so drained.

I'm so conscious of being alone. When we had to gather around the instructor/teacher, I was always alone. When our class walked from one classroom to another, I was always walking alone while my classmates walked in groups. When we have lunch breaks, I often start to panic because I would be alone. I wish I weren't so affected about being alone.

I have some "acquaintances" but they are mostly hi-bye friends and I could never really fit into their clique/group. There were some in my class who didn't have friends too, and I spoke to one of them. But before I could solidify the friendship, he found someone to be friends with. Maybe he saw that I was a lonely loser and decided not to be my friend, I honestly don't know ):

I just had to rant it out because it's stressing me out so much. I managed to survive the past two years drifting and wandering alone but I honestly don't know if I can survive this because this semester we are "forced" to be in groups. I really wish I were better at making friends and being friends with someone. I really really hope this semester will be good to me. :crying:


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

You should first try being comfortable by yourself. Talk with the person you're sitting next to. When there are group projects and the teacher latches you onto a random group, try chatting with the people in that group. But the most important part is becoming comfortable with being alone.


----------



## evin (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks so much for the advice. I went to school earlier today and spoke to one of my classmates and even went to lunch with him! ^^ Hopefully it'll stay good for a long time


----------



## evin (Jan 25, 2015)

My school library is really small and it doesn't have individual tables for students. Usually the tables provided are circular ones where people with friends normally sit at.. So I try to avoid my school library. What I'll do is spend a long time in the toilet (very pathetically) or walk out the school to sit at the pavement.. The only up-side of having nobody is my grades are pretty good. 
I really hope things turn out well for you tho! and hopefully you won't be stuck in those embarrassing situations anymore


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@evin Oh God. I'm from sg too. Used to be a loner back in secondary school. Was depressed and life sucked then. Let me tell you something, chin up and focus on your studies. School will be over soon before you know it and as you progress to tertiary education, you will meet people who are more similar-minded like you. Life will get better.


----------



## evin (Jan 25, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> @evin Oh God. I'm from sg too. Used to be a loner back in secondary school. Was depressed and life sucked then. Let me tell you something, chin up and focus on your studies. School will be over soon before you know it and as you progress to tertiary education, you will meet people who are more similar-minded like you. Life will get better.


hi! I've been to two polys now and I dropped out once cos it was too depressing for me to go to school.. Now I'm in my second year and am still struggling. Thanks so much for your advice! I really hope life does get better for me :/


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

ask someone to help you with homework


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't understand about the part with "that person saw that I was lonely". I mean wasn't he lonely as well?? You're insulting yourself over something the person you were trying to befriend was going through as well. I absolutely despise being put into groups and I have no desire to make any friends which has made me come off as a *****. I'm a solo kind of guy.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I just wanted to say you're not alone, I don't have any friends either. For me I think if I did have friends it would be too draining and I wouldn't be able to focus on my schoolwork. But that could be because I'm also on the autism spectrum, in addition to having social anxiety.


----------



## nolifeskr (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm in jc now and it's worse than ever. skipping school once every week (twice this week) feels like a recovery period for me. How are u even able to concentrate on studying when ure alone?? all I do is come home to sleep relax and feel good before dreading the next day again.


----------

